# Daily Reminders



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm becoming more and more conscious of my need to force my spiritual eyes open by daily reminding me of the key doctrines of our faith. I'd love to know what things and by what means others on this board remind themselves of the reality when they wake up in the morning, when their half-conscious minds are almost like empty boards and their bodies are easily driven by feelings, or during the day and especially after work, when the temptations of the world are at their greatest.

I accidentally ran into this article by John Piper on this very topic and I thought it was a wonderful example of how easily we forget even the most basic things in life.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 9, 2014)

Does nobody have this habbit? What about resolutions (like those written by Jonathan Edwards)? And if you don't do this daily, how often and why? My understanding is that if I don't go through all the important things in my life every day literally and systematically, not just randomly reflecting on what I feel like I need at the moment, I will have forgotten something important during the nights and days that pass until my next appointment.

If I remember correctly, Jonathan Edwards went through his list of resolutions once per week. Then again, I understand that the more experienced the Christian is, the less he needs to resort to literal reminding.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2014)

Samuel, it's very easy to develop complex systems and multiply rules and procedures. However that might be helpful for one particular person in his own circumstances, the recommendations that can be shared widely are often the simplest and most flexible. So Psalm 1 is very helpful: meditate on the law of the Lord day and night. The details will vary, but the endeavor to have the word of God pervading our life will eventually bear fruit.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 10, 2014)

Ruben, of course I was asking about general rules that would apply to all Christians no matter what their circumstances are. I wholeheartedly agree that "the endeavor to have the word of God pervading our life will eventually bear fruit," but shouldn't this godly endeavor be manifested in our lives through wisdom which leads us to continual watchfulness and remembrance of God's Word?


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2014)

Samuel, my reply was mostly directed to this:



InSlaveryToChrist said:


> My understanding is that if I don't go through all the important things in my life every day literally and systematically, not just randomly reflecting on what I feel like I need at the moment, I will have forgotten something important during the nights and days that pass until my next appointment.



This is the kind of attempt that can easily spiral out of control. Is it enough to review the Confession daily or do I need to review the Catechisms as well? Should I add in the proof texts? Maybe I should include the whole chapter where each proof text occurs to get the context? And maybe I should do that in the original languages? And what if the Westminster Standards overlooked something? Perhaps the 4-volumes of _Reformed Confessions in English Translation_ will suffice to cover all my bases. Anyway, I'm sure you get the point. It is not necessary to always say (or review) everything. You want to be exposed to the whole of Scriptural teaching, but there is nothing wrong with being exposed to one thing today and another thing tomorrow.

I'm not against system. I think it's good to make sure you are reading the whole of the Bible routinely. I consider it a commendable and helpful practice, for instance, to read a section from the Heidelberg Catechism every Lord's Day. But it's fatally easy in the question of devotional practices to make the Stoic error - to assume we will always be at our best and up to doing as much tomorrow as we did today. It's not the only reason, certainly, but trying to do too much is one of the big reasons that people get discouraged and become inconsistent with their devotional practices; they've made the system so large and intimidating that any lapse is catastrophic.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 10, 2014)

I do find value in linking certain activities with spiritual exercises -- putting the boys to bed and family devotions, my own bedtime and prayer, taking opportunities when my hands are busy but my mind is idle to listen to sermons. But overall, I think the most valuable framework comes from the week-by-week worship with the church -- the means of grace, the recitation of the creeds, the reading of the law, the psalms, the sermons all ensure that the critical aspects of our faith are brought near to us repeatedly and with the caution of an under shepherd for the sheep.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 10, 2014)

py3ak said:


> Samuel, my reply was mostly directed to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruben, I'm sure you are misunderstanding me. Would you say that John Piper is "trying to do too much" by daily revisiting the list in his article? Again, I'm talking about general and most important things we can know by Scripture, without which our minds start to wander in vain imaginations. And I know from experience that it is precisely the forgetfulness of these most basic truths that makes me "discouraged and become inconsistent with [my] devotional practices." Furthermore, one should never dive into minor theological issues at the expense of the foundational truths of the faith.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 10, 2014)

I simply awake with thankfulness to God for another day and the prayer that all I think, do, or say will be for His glory (Romans 11:36; 1 Corinthians 10:31; 2 Corinthians 10:5; Philippians 4:8, Colossians 3:17). That sets the tone for the rest of my day's activities.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys, I honestly believe that you are way more experienced than me, at least in this regard that you don't have to be reminded as often as I do. I believe that having a church has a lot to do with this since it brings a lot of accountability in the Christian's life. Fortunately, I'll be able to join one soon.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 10, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm becoming more and more conscious of my need to force my spiritual eyes open by daily reminding me of the key doctrines of our faith. I'd love to know what things and by what means others on this board remind themselves of the reality when they wake up in the morning, when their half-conscious minds are almost like empty boards and their bodies are easily driven by feelings, or during the day and especially after work, when the temptations of the world are at their greatest.
> 
> I accidentally ran into this article by John Piper on this very topic and I thought it was a wonderful example of how easily we forget even the most basic things in life.



For all practical purposes, coffee helps 

I don't have a system where I am routinely going through key doctrines. At best it's this: I wake up, read a digestible amount of Scripture, meditate on it, memorize/review one or two verses, and then pray. For review, I just quickly look at what I read in the previous few days. Perhaps it's not taking me through key doctrines in the fashion of the Shorter Catechism, but the meditation is the important part. If you are at least getting through all of Scripture, you will pick up doctrines as you go.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2014)

Samuel, if Dr. Piper has found that helpful it clearly is not too much _for him_. For myself, I think trying to reflect on 10 things would be disruptive to reflecting on one thing. If you find that list manageable and helpful in meditating in the law of the Lord day and night.

I'm very happy about the church - that's an answer to a lot of prayers over the years


----------



## bookslover (Aug 11, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> I'm becoming more and more conscious of my need to force my spiritual eyes open by daily reminding me of the key doctrines of our faith. I'd love to know what things and by what means others on this board remind themselves of the reality when they wake up in the morning, when their half-conscious minds are almost like empty boards and their bodies are easily driven by feelings, or during the day and especially after work, when the temptations of the world are at their greatest.
> 
> I accidentally ran into this article by John Piper on this very topic and I thought it was a wonderful example of how easily we forget even the most basic things in life.



Actually, that paper was not written by Piper. Its was written by someone named Matt Reagan.


----------



## Free Christian (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Samuel. The best I can do is to daily remind myself to see things through the eyes of Christ. When somebody does something I don't like, or acts a way that annoys me, or I think about doing this or that or anything else I try to imagine how Christ would have looked upon it. Now that's not to say I imagine visuals of Him doing this or that or making up scenarios where Jesus would be in my position. What I mean is I try to be as forgiving, loving and act as the examples we have in the Bible which Jesus gave us.
Often I fail and in my mind give myself a slap in the head, not literally otherwise Id have bumps and bruising on my head at the end of each day and people would continually be saying about me "there's something seriously wrong with that guy!" .
But that's the reminder I try to use daily.


----------

